# Mason



## sgoldie1983 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi, I made a similar post about this sometime ago. I was wondering if there was any expat Masons out here and if they gathered for a brethren meeting anywhere in the UAE.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If there are, I suggest you use PMs to communicate. Thank you,


----------



## sgoldie1983 (Nov 19, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> If there are, I suggest you use PMs to communicate. Thank you,


Why?


----------

